# Kindle DX -- $259 *sale over, now back to $379*



## kinbr (Dec 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

I saw that myself.  I don't really keep up with DX pricing, how good of a deal is this?


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2010)

Okkoto86 said:


> I saw that myself. I don't really keep up with DX pricing, how good of a deal is this?


The regular listed price is $379 (which is what I paid +12 months ago). So $120 off. Pretty good deal for a 9.7 inch e-ink w/3G imho. Sounds like it might be a black friday sale item, maybe only good till nov 28?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Very good deal if you want a larger eInk screen. . . . .it might be a 'while supplies last' sort of thing. . .


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Very good deal if you want a larger eInk screen. . . . .it might be a 'while supplies last' sort of thing. . .


Yep, that is noted on the DX page.







[/url]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw that after I posted. . . . . .

I seriously do NOT need one. . . . .nope. No need. None At All.

I mean. . . I _had_ one and gave it away! . . . . .must look away. . . . .


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks, quite a good deal


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

It's a very good deal.  I got mine for $279 when the stores were clearing them out about a month ago, and this deal is even better.  I had one last year and got rid of it, then decided I missed the big screen.

This could be the last we'll see of the DX, unfortunately.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Bought it, thanks for the heads up! I was hoping the Kindle DX would be a Black Friday deal.

For a long time I've been hoping the Kindle DX would upgrade to have page turn buttons on each side and to have the same level of PDF support the K3 does, but I will be surprise if Amazon comes out with a new DX. When I told a salesperson at Best Buy I owned a Kindle he had me check out the DX and I have been wanting one every since, that large screen looks amazing.

My Kindle Touch arrived yesterday and I'm on Kindle watch again.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Great deal. I just bought it. My eyesight is so bad that I have to hold my Kindle 3g within inches of my face to read or make the font really big which means turning pages more often. I will need cataract surgery next year but until then, I am hoping this will help me enjoy reading more. I should have it Monday.

Here is a link:


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

Great deal.  I wonder if Amazon is clearing them out for a potential Kindle Touch DX


----------



## robertin75 (Nov 16, 2011)

How limited is the experimental browser on the Kindle DX?

Will it show websites that contain images or it's only a plain text browser?

Thanks.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a great deal.  I almost wish I wanted one!  

I'm hoping for some kind of a big sale on ebooks tomorrow.  But we'll see...


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

robertin75 said:


> How limited is the experimental browser on the Kindle DX?
> 
> Will it show websites that contain images or it's only a plain text browser?
> 
> Thanks.


It does show images, but it's slower and less capable than the browser on the K3.
Really only good for checking e-mail, bus arrivals, etc. You won't want to do any lengthy web browsing on it. (Which is probably why the 3G is free.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I nearly got caught up in Black Friday Fever, and actually looked at the DX page and dabbled with ordering one, but I was strong.  I just walked away from ordering it.  I have will power....It's easy....Really...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

It's in my cart... But I'm still resisting... Soooo tempting, as I've wanted one for a long long time, but I just got my Touch last week, and a new Kindle would mean one more new Oberon  .... Maybe I will wake up tomorrow, knowing what to do - here's to hoping, lol!


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone who is considering this as an "impulse buy" should think it through a bit especially if you already purchased one of the 4th generation Kindles for a few reasons

1.  The Kindle DX runs Kindle 2 firmware, it's browser is limited to Kindle 2 features so it may feel more antiquated
2.  This was released initially back in July of 2010, so Amazon may simply be clearing stock for a new 9.7" DX model

Then again, maybe Amazon has no more plans for a model with this display size so they want to sell them and move forward with the standard e-readers and fire models.  However I would place my money on a new DX being released later next year


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I've had a DXG since they first came out and it's great - and then I got a K3 last month with the sans serif font and that font makes reading so much easier than the one on the DXG that I've been using the K3 instead since the day I got it.  I feel guilty not using the DXG - love the screen - but truthfully the K3 is easier for me to read with that font now - sure wish it was available on the DXG or that there were some way to put it there.

I'm also in the horrible eyesight boat with cataracts needing surgery next year, so right now I need all the help I can get when it comes to reading.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I adore my Kindle DX 3G Graphite and my husband loves my old DX 3G US.  I asked him if I should buy him a Graphite DX at the sale price this weekend.  He turned it down because I couldn't get much money selling the older DX US model.


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2010)

luvshihtzu said:


> I adore my Kindle DX 3G Graphite and my husband loves my old DX 3G US. I asked him if I should buy him a Graphite DX at the sale price this weekend. He turned it down because I couldn't get much money selling the older DX US model.


Better, darker fonts really help the old DX imho. Maybe have youre hubbie look at a few of these;

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128704

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

According to Amazon this is a new version. This is from their post over on Facebook.

"Say Hello to the Newest Kindle DX All New, High Contrast E-Ink Screen: Our graphite Kindle DX uses our all new, improved electronic ink display, with 50% better contrast for the clearest text and sharpest images Beautiful Large Display: The 9.7" diagonal E-ink screen is ideal for a broad rang..."

I copied what I could but it looks like it isn't the DX of old. If we are to believe their post, the DX is updated.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay! I hate the DX, but my hubby is a big big fan and he had the original one. He's been wanting the better screen, but $380 is just too steep. So at $259, less $90 for the trade in they'll give him for his old one, that brings it to $169, VERY doable.

Done. I'll help him move his books when it comes in on Monday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neo said:


> It's in my cart... But I'm still resisting... Soooo tempting, as I've wanted one for a long long time, but I just got my Touch last week, and a new Kindle would mean one more new Oberon .... Maybe I will wake up tomorrow, knowing what to do - here's to hoping, lol!


For anyone who hasn't pulled the trigger, but is wavering...or has one in their cart but hasn't bought yet, remember that KB gets a few dollars from your purchase if you use our links:


Just sayin'. No requirement.  But if you're wavering, just think! You can justify it by saying you're supporting KindleBoards. 

Betsy


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> According to Amazon this is a new version. This is from their post over on Facebook.
> 
> "Say Hello to the Newest Kindle DX All New, High Contrast E-Ink Screen: Our graphite Kindle DX uses our all new, improved electronic ink display, with 50% better contrast for the clearest text and sharpest images Beautiful Large Display: The 9.7" diagonal E-ink screen is ideal for a broad rang..."
> 
> I copied what I could but it looks like it isn't the DX of old. If we are to believe their post, the DX is updated.


That's the description of the DXG introduced last year. It hasn't been updated since then.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

mikeschr said:


> That's the description of the DXG introduced last year. It hasn't been updated since then.


Since all I do on a Kindle is read books, this will work fine for me. I usually order on my computer and send to the device of my choice. I did "borrow" a book yesterday but located it on my computer so I could put the correct name in on my Kindle 3g since I can't borrow it using my computer. Won't be using it to "surf the web" or do anything like that. Cataracts and eye problems are what prompted me to buy the DX. It will work out just fine for me even if it is "last year's technology".


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For anyone who hasn't pulled the trigger, but is wavering...or has one in their cart but hasn't bought yet, remember that KB gets a few dollars from your purchase if you use our links:
> 
> 
> Just sayin'. No requirement.  But if you're wavering, just think! You can justify it by saying you're supporting KindleBoards.
> ...


You are such a bad influence !!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Neo said:


> You are such a bad influence !!!!!!!!


Just doing my job!

(BTW, earlier links here didn't include our affiliate code, for what its worth.)


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just doing my job!
> 
> (BTW, earlier links here didn't include our affiliate code, for what its worth.)


Sorry Betsy...I didn't think about the code since I found the link on Facebook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> Sorry Betsy...I didn't think about the code since I found the link on Facebook.


Not a big deal, Alice! I knew you copied it from FB and you were doing our members a favor by giving them a link!  Just letting people know for those who might want to change their order--it's not a biggie either way.

I'm trying not to click, myself; it's an awfully good deal!

Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I gave my mom the DX for Christmas last year.  We got the large format for my Dad and her to share, but only she is using the device.
Now as she is sitting here in my kitchen, she wants my K3 instead!
She just asked me if we could sell her DX!  LOL...

I am going now to list it in the For Sale area of the board, just thought I 'd post here in case anyone is interested.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's a way to get the sans serif font to work on the DXG?


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

clawdia said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to get the sans serif font to work on the DXG?


I only see one font choice on the DX.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

There were hacks for fonts on the older kindles.  Ask NogDog.  He would likely know as I believe he posted hacks on his blog for screensavers and maybe for fonts too.  Some guy used to create them.  There were a bunch to choose from and I think sans serif was one.  What about that font makes it so much easier to read for you?


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> Yay! I hate the DX, but my hubby is a big big fan and he had the original one. He's been wanting the better screen, but $380 is just too steep. So at $259, less $90 for the trade in they'll give him for his old one, that brings it to $169, VERY doable.


They do trade-ins? How? Where?

I'm kind of sentimental about my DX -- my original and all -- but for $169, it would be pretty tempting.

Thx!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trophywife007 said:


> They do trade-ins? How? Where?
> 
> I'm kind of sentimental about my DX -- my original and all -- but for $169, it would be pretty tempting.
> 
> Thx!


You can find the page here


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I like my DX well enough that this is tempting to have a spare... but alas, I got my eye on those other 9.7" pearl eink ereaders hitting the market, more features, better pdf support, Kung Fu Grip, yada yada. I'm reading reviews, watching demos, etc. Just waiting to decide.


Sent from my laptop using the keyboard.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a heads up. The DXG runs K2 firmware. I love my DXG but you will not have all the same options you have on a K3 and K4


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the TTS on my DXG, because the sound is loud enough to hear as I move about. I use it everyday.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

corkyb said:


> There were hacks for fonts on the older kindles. Ask NogDog. He would likely know as I believe he posted hacks on his blog for screensavers and maybe for fonts too. Some guy used to create them. There were a bunch to choose from and I think sans serif was one. What about that font makes it so much easier to read for you?


The sans serif is darker and a little thicker - at least, that's how I perceive it.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just doing my job!
> 
> (BTW, earlier links here didn't include our affiliate code, for what its worth.)


Looks like you and Harvey went back and edited the posts to add them in though... so you're covered.

I have my iPad if I want a larger screen, but finding I like the smaller feel of the K3 vs the DX, but the gadget person in me is intrigued


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmm.....Kindle DX Touch on the horizon?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> Hmmm.....Kindle DX Touch on the horizon?


It's possible.

I think it's more likely they're phasing out the large screen eInk entirely.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Anywhoo....I have the DX graphite and it's a great reader with a great screen and this is a much more realistic price point for it.
If you ever wanted on now's the time I suspect.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's possible.
> 
> I think it's more likely they're phasing out the large screen eInk entirely.


I agree, I think the DX will go away in favor of a nine or ten inch Kindle Fire.


----------



## JustBrowsing (Sep 14, 2010)

Ohhh -Although I have a lot of reservations, I am sorely tempted. If I do go ahead, is the icon on this thread the one I click for kindleboards to get commission? There doesn't seem to be any Dx icon at the top or bottom of the page,but maybe I am not looking properly. Anyway, what I would love is the k3 pdf capabilities on the dx so I am wondering if anyone has managed to install the K3 firmware on the dx. If so, how difficult is it and where would I get the software to do so, assuming that it is allowed. Any other suggestions regarding annotations on the pdf would be appreciated. Any other tips or feedback to make the dx more like the more updated kindles are welcome.
With Kindest regards
JustBrowsing


----------



## jconc1941 (Nov 20, 2011)

i got one of these and it was a great deal!


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

For those concerned about the outdated firmware on the Kindle DX, you could always go with Duokan which is an alternate system that coexists peacefully with amazon firmware, i.e. it's not a jailbreak (you can switch between systems at will by restarting the Kindle) and at present it has been updated at regular intervals.

It offers a multitude of what I would consider upgrades to the normal operating system, i.e. monumentally better pdf support, actually nested folders rather than collections, timed page turns for hands free reading (great if you read while on the treadmill), epub support, multiple fonts and language selections not supported by the regular kindle firmware.

The negative is that is can seem daunting to install at first glance, although reading any web tutorial will quickly let you know what to do. Also, if you read exclusively .azw formats, (i.e. most anything bought from Amazon) your out of luck as it won't read that content, although I wouldn't let that stop you from trying it especially if you read pdfs!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

JustBrowsing said:


> Ohhh -Although I have a lot of reservations, I am sorely tempted. If I do go ahead, is the icon on this thread the one I click for kindleboards to get commission? There doesn't seem to be any Dx icon at the top or bottom of the page,but maybe I am not looking properly. Anyway, what I would love is the k3 pdf capabilities on the dx so I am wondering if anyone has managed to install the K3 firmware on the dx. If so, how difficult is it and where would I get the software to do so, assuming that it is allowed. Any other suggestions regarding annotations on the pdf would be appreciated. Any other tips or feedback to make the dx more like the more updated kindles are welcome.
> With Kindest regards
> JustBrowsing


Yes - thank you for asking! Here it is as well: Kindle DX


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Yes - thank you for asking! Here it is as well: Kindle DX


Yeah, even here the DX has become the unwanted stepchild and the link disappeared from the header....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, even here the DX has become the unwanted stepchild and the link disappeared from the header....


I'm a DX owner like many of you, but am always trying to put the most heavily-used links in our menu header. That being said, "DX" doesn't take up much space so I could probably re-add that to our menu header without it forcing a line-break on low-res displays.


----------



## JustBrowsing (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh dear, I am a sucker for a sob story. Well, the deed is done- I have just ordered (using the link above) and I won't get to see the "orphan" for a few weeks as I am going away. I will let you know how I get on with the pdfs once I get my hands on it. Thanks for all your help.
JustBrowsing


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle DX

Good Morning America just mentioned this as a great Cyber Monday deal...if you're considering it, you may not want to wait too long, as I suspect it is a "while supplies last" kind of thing.


Betsy


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Just saw that on Good Morning America as well


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

My Kindle DX is "Out For Delivery" with UPS which means I might get it by 8:00 pm PST.
I only plan to use it for reading so the firmware being outdated doesn't really bother me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The outdated firmware does not bother me but it does bother others. I figure it is better for folks to know then not.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I will be glad when this offer ends. I need a little DX like I need a hole in the head, but I keep feeling the impulse that I must grab one of these. I have been strong so far, but will be glad when the chance to be bad is gone.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I will be glad when this offer ends. I need a little DX like I need a hole in the head, but I keep feeling the impulse that I must grab one of these. I have been strong so far, but will be glad when the chance to be bad is gone.


Me too!


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

When Staples had the $289 deal awhile back, I dove on it... they called security. 
I like my DX a lot, but I would have liked it $30 more worth of like had I waited. And with the ebook agency model; that $30 rings up to what, a book or two?

I think the DX is a love it or hate it sort of device. I hope those who picked one up love it is much as I love mine.
We'll be an odd club in years to come owning one of these.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Just received my DX...the UPS truck was earlier than expected. It's charging now...


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

NightGoat said:


> When Staples had the $289 deal awhile back, I dove on it... they called security.
> I like my DX a lot, but I would have liked it $30 more worth of like had I waited. And with the ebook agency model; that $30 rings up to what, a book or two?
> 
> I think the DX is a love it or hate it sort of device. I hope those who picked one up love it is much as I love mine.
> We'll be an odd club in years to come owning one of these.


I got my DX in June 2009 at a whopping $489. I know I've received much more than $239 worth of enjoyment during the last two and a half years. The $259 offer is so tempting because I'd like to have a back up in case something ever happens to my original. I love the DX size for my nightstand and the current one still fits my cover... but I'm not going for it. not going for it, not going for it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I will be glad when this offer ends. I need a little DX like I need a hole in the head, but I keep feeling the impulse that I must grab one of these. I have been strong so far, but will be glad when the chance to be bad is gone.


Me too. . . .it looks so pretty with the red bow on the Amazon page. . . . . .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is even prettier in your hand


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Me too. . . .it looks so pretty with the red bow on the Amazon page. . . . . .




You mean this one?


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*You are Evil People*


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Still resisting... But boy it's hard!!!!!! Thank goodness it's almost over - I kept hoping they would sell out, but still saying "in stock"... I don't need it and love my Touch.... I don't need it and love my Touch... I don't need it and love my Touch... Sigh....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And the Kindle DX is back to $379!  And I didn't buy one!  Hurrah!

I notice on the DX page that it says "Kindle DX can now be shipped to customers outside the US".  I hadn't known that was a restriction, but if you live outside the USA and you have always wanted a DX, this may be your big chance.

It further supports the idea that Amazon is bending over backwards to get those DXes out the door.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> And the Kindle DX is back to $379! And I didn't buy one! Hurrah!
> 
> I notice on the DX page that it says "Kindle DX can now be shipped to customers outside the US". I hadn't known that was a restriction, but if you live outside the USA and you have always wanted a DX, this may be your big chance.
> 
> It further supports the idea that Amazon is bending over backwards to get those DXes out the door.


The DX has been available internationally for a year or two - since before the graphite version came out at least, as I had one of the original white ones first. It's the only way to get one, even in countries like here in UK that have their own Amazon stores. Why we can buy the KK and the BabyK direct from Amazon UK but have to use the US store for the DX I have no idea. At least it's available - the Fire and The Touch can be used internationally, but will only ship to a US address.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm so relieved this is over and I can stop thinking about it now  . Not sure if I'm proud to have resisted or regretful though, but will try not to dwell on it


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You missed out. The DXG is a great device. Love mine. (winks)


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> You missed out. The DXG is a great device. Love mine. (winks)


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please?


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> You missed out. The DXG is a great device. Love mine. (winks)


We are the DX club, yay! 

What does "DX" stand for anyway?


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I tested my new DX out last night. All I can say is "I'm Happy"...

I made myself a #5 size "Hot Pink Minky" CoylCushion and settled down to read a book that I borrowed from Amazon. I just wish we could borrow more than 1 per month.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

DX = Deluxe in my mind


----------

